# Sasuke Uchiha vs My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic Universe



## Glued (Mar 22, 2011)

Sasuke vs the Entire My Little Pony Friendship is Magic Universe.


----------



## Bioness (Mar 22, 2011)

Hahaha are you kidding, they destroy him


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Mar 22, 2011)

Susano'o gets eaten by parasprites.


----------



## Judas (Mar 22, 2011)

The theme that the verse exhibits should be enough to guide him towards suicidal tendencies.


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2011)

Rainbow Dash can break the sound barrier
Ursa Minor is city wrecker
Ursa maJor is even bigger
Dragons that are hundreds of feet tall
Dragons that cause floods
Pinkie Pie's toonforce
Twilight Sparkles high level telekinesis
Rainbow dash makes tornadoes
Rainbow dash makes clouds with lightning
Fluttershy can stare down a cockatrice
Cockatrice turns you to stone on eye contact
Celestia controls the sun

what makes you think I'm kidding


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> The theme that the verse exhibits should be enough to guide him towards suicidal tendencies.



Friendship is Magic, buahhahahahaahhahahahaha!!!


Eldritch Sukima said:


> Susano'o gets eaten by parasprites.



Sharingan gets eaten by Parasprites


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 22, 2011)

Sasuke get' clop'ed to death


----------



## Bioness (Mar 22, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Rainbow Dash can break the sound barrier
> Ursa Minor is city wrecker
> Ursa maJor is even bigger
> Dragons that are hundreds of feet tall
> ...



Yeah that's why the Ponies destroy him, I think you misunderstood my post


----------



## Bender (Mar 22, 2011)

Their cuteness destroys Sasuke emoness


----------



## Gain (Mar 22, 2011)

Where are you Arishem?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Judas (Mar 22, 2011)

It's physically impossible for Sasuke to solo a verse anyway.


----------



## Endless Mike (Mar 22, 2011)

~Blitz~ said:


> It's physically impossible for Sasuke to solo a verse anyway.



Well, maybe Twilight. Maybe.


----------



## Solrac (Mar 22, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Well, maybe Twilight. Maybe.



i agree, twilight should be the only universally agreed exception to the rule.


----------



## Sabotage (Mar 22, 2011)

Sasuke gets utterly destroyed.


----------



## Judas (Mar 22, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Well, maybe Twilight. Maybe.



Isn't Twilight the time between dawn and sunrise? How will he accomplish killing something conceptual?


----------



## Non Serviam (Mar 22, 2011)

Endless Mike said:


> Well, maybe Twilight. Maybe.



Eeh I think they have nukes in that verse :B
so not even that one


----------



## Lina Inverse (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Arishem (Mar 23, 2011)

*FEELINGS & EMOTIONS*
It's hard. Being a kid and growing up. It's hard and nobody understands.

Srsly, Sasuke will immolate himself within a day in this setting.


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2011)

I think Cockatrice > Susanoo.  And good luck beating the Hydra, too.


----------



## Sabotage (Mar 23, 2011)

Arishem said:


> *FEELINGS & EMOTIONS*
> It's hard. Being a kid and growing up. It's hard and nobody understands.
> 
> Srsly, Sasuke will immolate himself within a day in this setting.



But Saucegay has TEH DRAKNESS


----------



## Palpatine (Mar 23, 2011)

Sasuke gets raped by dem unicorn horns.

Poor little fucker.


----------



## Xyloxi (Mar 23, 2011)

Rainbow Dash solos.


----------



## Bowser (Mar 23, 2011)

Sasuke is a uchiha, so he insta-lose by default


----------



## Escargon (Mar 23, 2011)

*Those ponies destroys everything in their way with their cuteness, including Sasuke.

*


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 23, 2011)

lol no, besides the fact that sasuke is way faster/stronger than these ponies, he has the ultimate haxx. the sharingan. with lightning timing feats and susanoo on his side there is no way he would loose
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Mar 23, 2011)

The ponies ram their horns in Sasuke's ass...

Which he'll probably end up enjoying.


----------



## Judas (Mar 23, 2011)

Fuel for his hatred?


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> lol no,* besides the fact that sasuke is way faster/stronger than these ponies*, he has the ultimate haxx. the sharingan. with lightning timing feats and susanoo on his side there is no way he would loose



Rainbow Dash creates Sonic Rainbooms.


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 23, 2011)

Funkfreed said:


> Sasuke gets raped by dem unicorn horns.
> 
> Poor little fucker.



Haha

I agree


----------



## Goom (Mar 23, 2011)

Another question... why do so many people know about the my little pony in detail....


----------



## Liverbird (Mar 23, 2011)

Moogoogaipan said:


> Another question... why do so many people know about the my little pony in detail....



Haha, I don't, I just accidentally saw them a couple of times in pics, I just know who they are


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2011)

Moogoogaipan said:


> Another question... why do so many people know about the my little pony in detail....



Because its so frikken awesome. Its looney tunes and power puff girls put together than mixed with horses. Its awesome and hilarious. Watch a few episodes and you will be addicted. 

This is what happens if you watch My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic


So much awesomeness.


----------



## J. Fooly (Mar 23, 2011)

Bronies, Bronies everywhere.

But srsly sasuke gets his ass reamed by friendship.


----------



## cnorwood (Mar 23, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Rainbow Dash creates Sonic Rainbooms.



you realize i was kidding right?


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 23, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Sasuke vs the Entire My Little Pony Friendship is Magic Universe.



Wouldn't Sasuke implode for being in a world not fueled by wangst?


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Soledad Eterna (Mar 24, 2011)

Metallica were talking about My Little Pony in the Four Horsemen.


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Mar 24, 2011)

It is impossible for Sasuke to solo a verse, especially one where he would comit suicide after the first minute of stepping into it.


----------



## Ky Hakubi (Mar 24, 2011)

cnorwood said:


> there is no way he would loose



Oh, I think he'd be pretty loose after the reaming he'd get from them ponies.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Mar 25, 2011)

Which Sasuke? And all of them together? Celestia and Luna hold him in their TK while the main characters hit him with the Rainbow of Light.


----------



## KeitaKuhn (Mar 25, 2011)

Sasuke wouldn't commit suicide. He'd just B'AWWWWWWW about how there is no Darkness.

And then he becomes a bronie somehow.


----------

